# Looking for Cooper!



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if this belongs in this part of the forum but here goes!

I've been looking for the is dog for a little over a year now. I had first met him at the Daviess County Animal Control and near the beginning of this year I found him in Monticello, MN at a rescue. I fell in love with him and I've been looking all over for him just to find out if he's okay! I'd just like to know what happened to him. If anyone has heard of him or seen him, please let me know! Thank you!







​"Cooper is a pretty Golden Retriever / Irish Setter mix. He is a very sweet, outgoing dog who loves to meet people out and about, loves his people, and is happy as can be. He is great with other dogs, fine with cats, and good with older children (12+). Cooper seems to have been very loved but not given much direction or outlets for his energy so he needs someone who is a leader and who will give him some rules and boundaries. When he is given boundaries, outlets for his energy, and some training he is an amazing dog. His biggest flaw is that when he gets excited, typical Setter, he likes to mouth in excitement. In his foster home while given direction and boundaries, he has been amazing. He needs someone with some time to commit to training and exercising and with that he is a fabulous dog. He is heartworm positive and will be treated soon."
Here's the link where the info came from:
http://photos.petfinder.com/photos/US/MN/MN304/18877907/MN304.18877907-1-pn.jpg


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Some dogs just really pull at your heart strings! Sorry I have no news, I just wanted to day it's really wonderful that you are trying to check up on him. Thanks for caring!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Can the rescue give you any information?

I know my mother has found a couple dogs, and has brought them to the local shelter. The shelter always kept her up to date with how the dog was doing, and what kind of new home they went to.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use to help one of the NC Rescues, frequently we had people who had surrendered their dogs to them ask how they were doing, update, etc.

The Rescue kept a file on every dog that came into Rescue and was adopted with the adopters Contact info.
The Adoption Coordinator would contact the new family, get an update, sometimes a picture and let the former owner know how the dog was doing. 

If this boy went to a GR Rescue or another Rescue, they should have a record of his adoption and contract info on file. Try contacting them if you know which group it is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*

Have you looked through all of your posts on this forum-Could you have posted something here?

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=306678&pp=20


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I just googled...*

I just googled Cooper, Golden Ret., Monticello, MN, and this came up!

Cooper - Golden Retriever for Adoption





Cooper - Golden Retriever for Adoption


Cooper is a pretty Golden Retriever / Irish Setter mix. He is a very sweet, ... Homeward Bound Rescue Location: Monticello, MN, US. Contact Shelter...



Zimmerman Pets For Sale - Topix





Zimmerman Pets For Sale - Topix


Listings 1 - 25 of 222 – Meet BRONTE, 4 months old Terrier, Yorkshire | Monticello, MN. Bronte is ... we have a healthy litter of golden retriever puppies pure breed. they will be ready to go on Jan. ... Adopt Copper a Chocolate Labrador Retrieve. ...



Used Ford Edge For Sale Minneapolis, MN - CarGurus





Used Cars, New Cars, Reviews, Photos and Opinions - CarGurus › Cars For Sale › Ford Edge


Being able to pet the Golden Retriever that was there was a nice bonus  Happy to be ... 2007 Ford Edge SEL Plus AWD Used Cars in Monticello, MN 55362 ...



Contest Winners- Martha Stewart Pets





Delicious Food Recipes - Arts and Crafts Ideas - Entertaining Tips - Gardening - Pets - Martha Stewart › ... › Pets › Photos & Contests › Pet Photos


Next: Cooper in the Snow ... Cooper Henry, a golden retriever from Staten Island, New York. "Cooper .... Koko Bean, a Pomeranian from Monticello, Minnesota. ...


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> Can the rescue give you any information?
> 
> I know my mother has found a couple dogs, and has brought them to the local shelter. The shelter always kept her up to date with how the dog was doing, and what kind of new home they went to.


Thank so much for helping me, guys!


I'll contact them now and wait for a response.  I'll keep this updated here!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Have you looked through all of your posts on this forum-Could you have posted something here?
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=306678&pp=20


The link isn't working for me. Sorry! What as it?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is the link.*

Petfinder Adopted Dog | Golden Retriever | Monticello, MN | Cooper


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Ah! Thanks! That's the link I meant to put at the top but I put the pic instead. XP

Update: No response from the rescue yet. *crosses fingers*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That post does say he has been adopted, at the top in the green bar.

http://www.pupcity.com/puppies-for-adoption/dog/18877907/


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Still no word from the rescue. :/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*1995*

1995

Did you call the rescue?
I would call them and email them, again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> That post does say he has been adopted, at the top in the green bar.
> 
> Cooper - Golden Retriever for Adoption


 
Was there more you wanted to know, other than he was adopted? I doubt the rescue would give details about location or adopter.


----------

